# Let's talk about cooling our hot hogs now!!! lol



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

The warm weather is starting to come upon us (hurray!!!!!! I was getting pretty sick of snow and cold!!!) and I do not have air conditioning in my home. I have an old farm house which, generally stays pretty cool (I pull shades on the sunny side etc) but there are going to be days when my hoggie baby will be warm.

What is the general thought about those cooling tablets they have for chinchillas to cool themselves on?

I know you are never to have a direct fan blowing on their sweet quill bodies.......or put their cages near a window with a breeze etc. I have heard of the blue ice blocks laying on top of the lid of your cage...... 

Thanks! I got my little lady in the middle of Jan. and kept her alive without freezing her :lol: now I am ready not to melt her in the summer!!!
I love her to pieces!

KathyTNY


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but just an idea. Maybe keep like a corn bag that has been kept in the fridge or freezer in a section of the cage so the hedgie can cool down. I use them in the summer when it gets too hot and it doesn't freeze you, just cools you down. Also they kind of radiate cold so it might cool down the air. They're often wrapped in cloth too so it might be a barrier for the hedgie.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Most people here will suggest getting a slab of tile and placing it in a corner of a cage. Your hedgie can then choose to go on the slab or not, depending on how hot they are


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

I had a similar issue with my Guinna pigs; the blue ice-pack trick works really well. I also did the corn thing wrapped in paper tower and they would go lean against it until they cooled down. Im sure your hedgie knows when he is getting uncomfortably cold, give him some credit


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would defer to Nancy!


----------



## owenhedgehog (Jan 26, 2009)

We put frozen water bottles in the rabbit's cage. Bunny will lie near or on the bottle when warm. I am more comfortable with the water bottle, rather than blue ice pack, in case the plastic is nibbled and liquid is accessed. (though that is more likely with rabbit, than hedgehog. It's recycling though.)


----------

